# Now if I could only paint... (my conversions, pic heavy)



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I figured I'd show off some of my conversion work. Right now it's all blood angels/space marines, but as soon as I can borrow a camera again, I'll post osme of my tau and CoD stuff.

Too bad I don't have the time or skills to actually paint any of it.

Here's some shots of my chaplain. The first is before I turned his back banner into a bannerpole

































I need to build a bigger base to slot his base into. I want to kepe that base because it's got a clicky counter on the bottom, rotate it to count down his wounds. It;s pretty slock. But I figure a 40mm or bigger 'display base' with a hole cut for that would be cool, and give me a better place to plant his banner. (not to mention a bigger base is better in CC)

He's equipped with dual LCs, but I liked his bionic arm and homemade CA too much, so I modeled his other claw stuck into a piece of tank armor, like it got ripped off in the heat of battle and he grabbed his trusty CA to rally the troops. The mini is a Legion of the Damned sarge. The CA is made from a skaven drumstick head, an old plastic stikbomb and a coupel of bannerpole toppers. The LCs are powerfists with knife blades. The JP is an old raptor pack with a cut up JP thruster on it. Hosework, BA seal and horns are hand done GS (my first attempt at sculpting)

He's my favorite...and I know he costs a freaking fortune to field, but he's worth it.

Here's my libby and familiar.

























Libby made from spare commander bits, a khorneite 'vampire' head (Hey, he's BA) and company champion bits. I;ve since improved the model with a plasticard and GS book on his chestplate and some guitar wire running from the hood down over the front of the armor and behind, as well as some guitar string leading from the sword hilt, twisting around his arm and vanishing under his cloak. Updated pictures will come when I can get a camera in my hands.

The familiar has been demoted to a Grail Bearer for my chappy since I refocused my librarian to be more squad disruption than melee tank. I'll replace the back banner with a grail and either base him on the extended base for my chaplain or just have him trail after the DC. Note the inquisitorial shoulder pad, the little bugger's on loan from a friendly inquisitor ;-)









My as yet, unfielded SHP









A couple of my deathco. Khoneite chainweapons are too cool to pass up.









plas-pistol marine in mid lunge









Assault sarge. His skull faceplate was cut form an old heroquest skull, but I think it might sit a little too low.









Some scoutds I whipped up from spare SM torsos and a bunch fo catachan parts. Cadian arms though. eventually I ran out of usable cadian arms so I ordered some genuine scout arms to finish the squad. Now that I have a good source for discount GW stuff, any future scouts will be bring and out of the box because, well, it;s so much easier.

















This guy, however, was made out of some spare sniper scout parts (I already had plenty of pewter snipers, but my megaforce came with plastic ones too). I hollowed out a SM helm and cut the face off and stuck it to a catachan 'duke nukem' head. The powerfist is left over from my very first set of plastic marines (RT era). Bionic arm frm the SM commander that came with my megaforce. The sarge doesn;t actually have bionics, but it looks cool.









Lascannon 'sniper' I've since dropped the bipod.
I made a scratch built lascannoner out of a cut down IG lascannon. Pics fourthcoming, ocne I get a cam.









A blast(template) from the past. RT era marine with 2nd ed plascannon and a rigged up trigger made from a 4th ed marine fist and some guitar string.

Sometime I'll have to post pics of my dev squad. A missile launcher from every edition boxed set.









Speaking of hot, plasmaey death, that's exactly what this poor SOB fears. I brazenly stole his pose from another poster on B&C (but he admits to stealing it from someone else, so I call it fair game) bannerpole arm and missile launcher arm. If I hadn;t lost my tiny d6 I;d have one on a thin piece of ire on his base, like it;s in mid-toss and he;s waiting on the result.

My "Sprue Armor" extra armored Baal predator
































Simple, effective and free. Just very time consuming...and getting the angles right can be a royal pain

My homemade "Scorfa Pattern" (razorback style) Baal turret

































Could also double as a representation of PotMS, since it gives the tank a very unmanned, automated look

My scratch-built vindicator

















Gun/front armor made from the bulkhead out of a land speeder. I cut a replacement bulkhead out of plasticard and carefully sliced the seat backs and piping off the original and glued them on, then stuck the tornado stowage pieces in to cover thefact it;s hollow under the side hatches, so I was still able to build a perfectly finr tornado.

As you can see, I didn;t have the patience to do the sprue armor justice. It looks a fair bit rougher/sloppier than the armor on the preds. It takes a fair amount of patience and I'd used most of it on the initial conversion. Oh, dozer made from rhino hatches.









Brother Claymorous, my Furioso. I used an old fantasy elf shield and a spare defiler faceplate to make a more itneresting sarcofagus..but when I realised a) the inside was so hollow and b) you could see through the eye holes, somethicn just clcked and I ran to radio shack and got a bi-color LED and rigged it up. Flip the batteries one way and it;s red, flip it the other and it;s green. Good for doubling him for Moriar.









His cousin Brother Obliterus. He's a 'warhammer pattern' dreadnought. The idea I got from another poster who did a similar thing on B&C. I used the legs off an old robotech/exo-squad toy (to add authenticity) upper arms off an old gundam mocel (It was just a GM!), lascannons are sponsons. The missile launcher is a flipped over and cut-down drednought missile laucnher, of course. Cut way down in length.
Same sarcophagus and lights as Claymorous, except he;s got sa phoenix on his shield. Seemed appropriate. 

And Versitus...
















Is what happens when I get my hands on magnets...and then promptly run out of shields and defiler faceplates. So, I figured, "Hell, this guy's a blood angel, so I say screw the sarcofagus! This old dude wants the wind in his face and the blood in his eyes. I need to get him a furioso arm because he seems mighty furious. Same idea would work nice for chaos dreads too.

I made him venerable my stickign every purity seal I had in my bitz box on him ;-) When he ever gets painted, I plabn to show a silver patch through his flesh, to show he;s got an adamantium skull (and therefore is protected from fire just as well)

Well, that's all I got pics of so far, but more to come. And maybe someday I'll get them painted...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

take better photos! you hurt my eyes!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The last dreadnought is awesome!

Have you gotten round to painting that guy yet?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

torealis said:


> take better photos! you hurt my eyes!


Wow, yeah...that was super helpful.
You know, some people would give advice on how to take better photos, post a link to a tutorial somewhere, or just make comment on the models rather than the borrowed camera work.

But not you, my friend. You brook the trends and set off on your own path. Why take twenty seconds to post something constructive when you can post something that's both absolutely useless and, at the same time, mean-spirited in ten seconds.

I salute you...just not with all of my fingers.

Moving right along, thank you Jez. Unfortunately, my talent begins and ends with glue and a knife. My brother's volunteered to do the painting, and I;ve gone so far as to buy paints, but we both work full time, game part time, and try to have lives in the mean time, so painting my blood angels army is nestled between painting his chaos army and painting my tau army on his 'to do if I ever get the time' list.

I've been toying with the idea of finding someone in the area who'll paint for cash or trade, but I'd rather have i doen by smeone I rust and someone who knows exactly what needs to be what. Plus if I run off and get some stranger to paint my stuff it'd probably hurt his feelings, and I;d hate for that to happen.

So I wait patiently and play with my gray plastic angels until such time as he can get to them or I can get up the nerve to try it myself.

I just put so much work into the conversions, I'm afraid to paint them for fear of ruining a good model with a crappy paintjob


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

AWESOME. I really enjoyed looking through that. Keep up the good work


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Your armoured predator and vindicator actually inspired me to bucher an old rhino - sadly my skills arent all that impressive. I still have the pieces and plan in a box somewhere!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

Good luck Jezlad!
If you're planning to do the armor like I did, I suggest using a protractor and a ruler to get your angles and lengths exact and identical (esecially for tricky things like the turret armor and the armor going up the sides of the insets). I freehanded/eyeballed all of mine. It turned out ok the first time (though I had to GS a few gaps), but not as well the second time.

Expect to be covered in a fine dusting of plastic filings or shavings. I used clippers to get the initial angle, then filed to smooth it out and get pieces laid side by side to match up better. 

Like I said, it's a bit time consuming but, hey, what else are you gonna do with all that sprue? And every time you set it on the table, someone will smack their forehead and say "Why the hell didn't I think of that?!"

Oh, make sure the sprue youre using is all the right size. The outer frame is bigger than the inner bits. I used smaller sprue to do the back tred guards since they fit better inside that inset bit

Oh...and make sure to test fit with the turret on before you glue ;-) My regular baal turret tends to ride up a little on those big rails on top of the track guards. It;s nice and smooth, but it could cause problems for other turrets. Similarly, I had to shave out a notch in one of the side rails on my vindicator to get the commander hatch to go in at all.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Whoa brain overload you should have split this into multiple threads imo, to much delectables to take in in one reply.

Great conversion work. I may just nab that SM Plasma Gunner fearing an overheat, I love it! And that massive banner pole looks excellent.

The Catachan heads used on the Scouts I'm not 100% sure about. I look at them and think armoured Catachans, but then I have a Catachan army so see these heads loads...


----------



## slaanesh's tears (Dec 28, 2006)

i likew it though i couldnt quite make out the chaplain 
i love "hurl verbal abuse" Dreadnought were did you get the magnets?? on the web or somewhere else??


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I was just off to work. But OK, mock away...

The models are awesome, i really should have said that first.

As for photography, i get decent (not perfect) shots by setting up a white area that is incredibly well lit (got 4 lamps on it) and then put my camera on maximum zoom taking the pictures from about 4 feet away.

I'm sorry for the succinct reply earlier, but do remember... sarcasm is the lowest form of wit.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I love the familiar. Midgets are funny, even in the 41st millenium!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I love the poses!

And that marien with the skull palte is GREAT!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

FrozenOrb
Catachan heads are always preferable to the normal scout heads, in my eyes (gotta be one of the ugliest sculpts, your basic scout). Unfortunately I didn't have a lot of options. Still, I think they ended up passable. Besides, Catachans are so badass that if my scouts look like armored catachans I'll take it s a complement ;-)

On a semi-related note, I'm considering using modified Catachans to take the place of Kroot in my tau army. They'll be 'counts as' Kroot, but fluffwise they'll be catachans left behind by the damoclese crusade who joined the greater good. Favored by commanders who dislike the cannibalistic kroot, they were given more advanced weapons than normal human auxilury troops (Explaining the kroot gun and extra Strength) Hounds would be represented by berserkers with two melee weapons, and Krootox would be ogryns.

I just dislike the look of Kroot is all...

Moving on, thanks slaanesh's tears. The magnets can be found at a number of places. I got mine at http://www.kjmagnetics.com/ They're pretty strong and relatively cheap. I'll add them to the shopping thread, in a minute.

torealis, I'm sorry I unloaded on you, but I'm sure you see how your post must've come off. I saw it as trolling and responded in kind. Next time, if you don;t have the time to post something constructive, it might be best to just wait and post when you have time. It'll certainly help you avoid misunderstandings like this.

That aside, thank you for the tips. Hopefully I'll be able to take some pics tomorow, and I'll do as you suggest, hopefully they'll turn out better. Thank you for the advice.

No hard feelings?

Oh, and thanks Horus. I was going more for 'armored cherub' but he does look adorably midgety ;-)


----------



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

these look all very great, i love all the SM conversions, i find a particular liking to the plasma gun "fear of overheating" one, mind if i try it?

also

"Now that I have a good source for discount GW stuff"

what is this discount you speak of? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

That'd be my favorite ebay seller Bruces_collectables I linked him in my shopping thread on the trading forum.

And yes, feel free to rip off anything you like. As I said, I ripped the plasma gunner off a guy who ripped it off of someon else ;-)


----------



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

hey thanks!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

sweet conversions dude ecspecially the space marine shooting a plasma gun and covering his face.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Awesome Conversions. Those will be fun to see painted. Looks like I'm not the only person to entertain teh notion of led lights and what not. Cool.

As far as the pictures go you need to get a small light blue backdrop (it is a neutral color that doesn't absorb or reflect to much light. Then get two or three bright desk lamps with bendable necks. Point them at the miniature and take a close pic. Put the pic into adobe Photoshop and adjust the auto levels. It's pretty easy. If you want a better turtorial just let me know I'll send you one.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

New pics!
I tried a lot of light, byt somewhere between taking them and saving them, his camera auto-darkened the crap out of them, so I had to go into windows picture manager and tweak them.

A better pic of the Chaplain









A pic of my finished (sans paint) librarian








I should have got a shot from the other saide so you can see the unfurled scroll on the inside of his shield.

And now some Tau goodness...

Pimped out <gasp> plane-shaped piranha

















Some home-made shield drones (drone top, shield generator, cut down pulse rifles for antennae)









My stealth team leader (found a use for the 'mystery bit' that comes in each stealth box, made em some wings!)
















Wish I could have gotten a side shot of his gun arm to show the markerlight I made.
The gun is magnetic, though I never use fusion...

My Deathrain leader Jon'Wu

















And my Broadside team leader. I decided I;d go for something a bit forgeworld flavored. Note the cut up burst cannons on the lower legs. It represents the Advanced Stabilization System. FW shoulderpads made great knee guards too.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh my gosh...........I`m still wondering what to say, that Piranha first off is awesome, and the Broadside is wow, and the stealth suit, I hate stealth suits but that one is awesome, and that Librarian is just.......................WOWZER.

Your good at this lol


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

A nice simple pose you've got on the Deathrain leader, and the Broadside team leader looks excellent.

The Stealth team leader is also impressive. He looks like he's bristling with more advanced technology than an unconverted one. Like he needs all that hi-tech to bring about stealth (that it loosely resembles the wings of a Stealth Bomber is a bonus  ).


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I love the pimped phranha looks really good


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks, guys.

The piranha was a pretty simple conversion. All it took was some plasticard spacers and then it was down to flipping the engines upside down and reversing the wings. 

The librarian owes his awesomosity to a musician friend of mine and his inability to throw away a broken string ;-)

The stealth guy, I just plain like. Each stealth box comes with one of those things I used for wings. Nobody knows what the hell it is or what it's for, so I made them into wings.

Oddly, the thing I like the most is his dual antennae. My second magnetized stealth also has two antennae and a kitbashed markerlight so he can double as a leader for a second squad

The deathrain leader looks like a simple enough pose, but was a pain in the ass to pull off. The way those arms are moulded, cutting one free enough to reposition was literally a pain. And I went and cut them both. but between that and the tilted flight stem, I think I pulled off a decent chao yun phat/john wu (hence his name) 'leaping backwards through a plate glass window whiel firing both guns' sort of pose. It;d be a good way (along with some extra thrustery bits) to represent vectored retro thrusters since he;s sort of jumping backwards

The broadside was just plain fun (though frustrating) The actual weapon conversion was easy enough. The arms clipped neatly off of the missile launchers. A little filing was needed though. Then I flipped them upside down and used the raised bit that runs down the top to slot it into the shoulder hardpoints, though I filed back a bit from the front to get them to sit forward enough. If I had it to do over I;d have had them sitting further back, pointed sort of upwards, both to showcase the indirect fire ability of the SMS, as well as to add more weight to the back.

That said, it;s actually pretty well balanced and not too tippy.

The railguns were easy. THe srms slotted nicely into these recesses in the guns, and there were a couple circular indents inside those recesses that made perfect guides for frilling a pinning hole.

The frustrating part came with a combination of ambitious posing and aging CA glue. 
I sliced and repositioned one knee (I figured having the railguns leveled in mid-stride would help empahasize the stabilization system) but since my superglue wasn't wanting to set up in any reasonable span of time, I had to drill and then gule in a paperclip going from the bae up to the hole in the body for the flight stem (didn;t glue it into the body though) just tosupport it while it dried.

After the ankles finally set up I got to work on the hydraulics for the legs. The front used the barrels off the crisis suit burst cannon (I left the round 'retaining ring' at the end of the barrels on, just cut into quarters and wedged between the toes) They fit almost perfectly. A little filing and they met up perfectly with the upper leg plate on either side of the knee (for the straight leg at least) the back struts go further up, soI used the barrels off a devilfish/hammerhead burst cannon. I had to do a bit of cutting to get themt o fit ok on the bent leg.

The FW shoulderpads made for dandy knee pads, adding to the overall bulkiness and 2+iness of the suit.

Once the legs were nice and set I was able to cut out my support stem. Now it's rock solid.

My other broadsidehas the same A.S.S. setup, but with straight legs and a normal weapon configuration.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dude, those are some prime conversions!


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

Really nice!
I have a question could you make a guide showing how you put the lights in the dreadnought?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I love the guy with the plasma gun! (I think you posted him elsewhere too) Your dreadnaught with the dude on the front is awesome. I would love to see some closer detailed pics of him if you can. Over all..., very well done my friend. (But, I pity you for all the painting you now have to do!)k:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeppers that is some baddas verts man, much props. I'd love to throw some pain on a couple of those once I knock the rust off on a few thousand points of eldar and marines. Get the skill back to what it was. I know you would rather have someone local etc etc, but the offer is open for a couple of those bad boys.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Ha! Converting is definitely one of the finer aspects of the hobby, and Gal is a prime example. Kudos, mate.


----------



## D-bag Deluxe (Jan 6, 2008)

I love the sprue armor on the tanks; it's really creative, unique, and just all around badass.

Ace conversions there. Inspiring to say the least! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

Pretty sweet mate loving the predator and vindicator and the added look of the dreads eyes. I am not a fan of using vampiric wings on a SM but it looks good


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Ah, wow...I need to look into the modeling forums more often. I had no idea this thread had bubbled back up. I'm glad to see people still like my stuff...I still need to get around to making a new chappy and assembling that other raider I got.

But while it's here, I may as well update it...

Speaking of vampire wings...
My Mepiston








For the record, sculpting flames is really freaking hard. Sculpting 'eldrich tendrils of psychic energy' on the other hand is easy...start by sculpting a flame, then fail. Repeat as needed.

Here's some of my VAS









Some glory shots of my Death Company








Mmmmm, magnetic backpacks









I ran out of rail mounted multimeltas so I improvised


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

What else...

Oh yeah, this guy










As far as putting the lights in...it wasn't terribly complex, elf shield + defiler mask for the sarcophagus plate, fill gaps with GS, then just glue an LED in behind the mask. LEDs come with long, stiff wire leads. I just bent them into place, curled the ends, wedged a bit of sprue between them and stuck a pair of watch batteries inside. Used some tape to link them and make a tab for easy gripping.








For the big guy I had to run the wires through the neck, so I couldn't just use the normal method I'm used to, so I made a little battery box









In all cases, I glue the back and top plates of the dread body together and leave it unglued from the rest. A couple pins help hold it snugly in place.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice work, always wanted to "Light up" some of my models, but never got around to it..


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like your idea for extra armour. May have to use that for my IG tanks. I really like the final dreadnought as well.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

dude those dreads are freaking sweet  gonna try the lighting up of my dreads/tanks now 
kudos on skills


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

Jump Apothecary FTW


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That big walker is just killer Gal. Absolutely killer.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Tvayumat said:


> Jump Apothecary FTW


Too bad he's not legal anymore...at least not as a Sanguinary High Priest. I suppose I could run him as an Honour Guard SP, but I rarely field an honor guard anymore.

And thanks, Wraith, I'm glad you like him.

I think I went a little overboard on him, size-wise...thank god for abstract model/terrian sizing. "Yeah, he's level 3, so he's totally hidden by that area terrain that comes up to his knee..."


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Very unique conversion work, I love it. I love the idea of the same army looking entirely different from the next guys. I was like you on painting, afraid to ruin my converted stuff with a crappy paint job, so I started painting up some metal figs that weren't getting much in the way of conversion and were easy to strip if I did flub it up. Painting skill comes with confidence. The way you pay attention to detail on your conversions, I'm sure you would be fine at painting once you had painted some more.

Great work though, thanks for showing it. Its really inspiring to see new conversions and ideas.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice Defiler/Dread model, awesome conversion work, now to work on your camera skills a bit :biggrin:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, I need to reshoot some of those pics, new camera meant new learning curve. I;ve got it mostly figured out now.

And if you want to paint my stuff djinn, send me a PM and we can see about working something out perhaps.


----------



## Zeldrin (Feb 23, 2008)

Those are some really impressive and imaginative conversions Galahad, really well done! You know, you should really give painting a go. I am predominantly into converting and can't paint so well but I do find I learn more each time I sit down and do it. I wouldn't say my models turn out great, but it is still quite satisfying to go through the whole thing and see what you get at the end.

Hope to see more in the near future,

Zeldrin


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

i thouroughly enjoy the daemon-dred hibrid thing. If i saw that thing running at me on the battle feild, id be scared shitless. what do you feild it as when you play?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's some of my loverly new orkses
I was pissed when the Lootas box only contained enough bits to make 1 mek and 4 deffguns. So I said fuck it and made some kitbash deffguns.

One energy-based "Plazma-nata"

























And one slug-thrower "Supa-Dakkamatikk"


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Pretty sweet big guns, that Tau weapon has got to go though, it looks too out of place, or at least Orkify it a bit. Other than that I love em.


----------



## TH3F4LL3NT3MPL4R (Jan 6, 2008)

That is a very orky gun my friend


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I figured I would make it just totally blatant. It's literally just a Plasma Rifle that he tied on with bailing wire and patched into the power tanks on his back.

If you take a look at dome of the GW-made loota guns you see bits of Tau Fusion Guns, or IG Lasgun and lascannon.


----------



## NiGhTloRd (Mar 17, 2008)

now thatas a true ork style ...:grin:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I like the Pgun where it is. Very Orky. Pick it up, tape it on!

-Dirge


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks. My personal favorite detail is the bayonet *on the rocket*...it was just too orky not to do.

So here's the question: I need 5 more lootas...should I buy another box and just rig up one last kustum deffgun...or should I just rig five more up from scratch? (which means buying some more boyz, and maybe some gun bitz)


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

You have to think "what would Gork and/or Mork do?" and I think you know the answer.

(OK, the _real_ answer is go to your local store, find the best looking Ork army you can, bash the owner with a big, heavy/pointy thing and steal their stuff, but let's not go there, huh?)

Scratchbuild/kitbash. Has to be done. You have the talent and you're duty bound to show it off. It's only chumps like me with 2 left thumbs (with holes in from stabbing myself with scalpels) that get away with ork armies from the box.

You know it makes sense.


----------



## grimbane40k (Mar 31, 2008)

i love that plasma gunner


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

amazing models... althought the giant THING (is it the right size for a titan by chance ) is simply god-incarnate in a plastic model//insane conversion.

really dig the orks though  i personally thought the tau plasma seemed fitting... "HEY! IT SHOOTS GLOWY HOT STUFF!! SLAP IT ON TOO!" sorry but i hear orky voices screaming when i see that model 

and i am considering commandeering your tau suits > or atleast their poses ^^


----------



## freddy-on-fire (Mar 15, 2008)

Galahad said:


> plas-pistol marine in mid lunge


 Holy crap... I really hope you don't mind my using similar poses if I ever make assault marines again... That's spectacular. :shok:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

By all means. Though looking at it now makes me wince...his neck is all wrong. I need to redo that one with some GS, I think. 

Glad you like it though. I was always trally fond of that one but nobody ever commented on him before.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

great models galahad! just practice painting obviousley your not going to be a golden daemon winner when you first start painting, but practice makes perfect as they say. Just give it a go mate il will make a video showing you some tips such as highlighting etc hope it helps.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Glad you guys are enjoying it.

Here's some glory shots of my ork battlewagon

Finished pics

Front: Note the mek pole for the driver, and the rigger in the background.









Deff Rolla/Lawn Aerator









Rear: 









Side:









Top Front









A couple pics of Top Rear, featuring the now finished powerplant and grot rigger


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Awesome work, great looking onversion, looks very ramshackle and orky, good stuf... now it just needs a nice red paintjob to make it go nice and quick and it needs to be full of Orks! really nice work... oh and im diggin that lawn airator :biggrin:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

New pics of the banewagon


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Just adding images of my second battlewagon, the "Trhino"

Dis iz der frunt








An you iz fukked








Om nom nom
Squiggy enough for you? I saw those light fixtures and just had to put them on as eyes. That sucker will light up a night fight something fierce ;-)

Sides
















...I just realized that;s the same side twice...well, I suppose it shows open vs closed or something... really meant to take a pic of the other side. Ah fuck it.

Back









Closeups


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Shit a brick Galahad, that things massive! Love the boiler and assault ramp. I'm amazed these creations don't inspire you to paint them straight away!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I don;t paint them because I don;t want to ruin a beautiful convo with shitty paint 

But thanks, I'm glad they inspire


----------



## NinjaK (Mar 22, 2008)

badass work man. I really like the dreadnoughts you produced and I might just use them as examples on how to get rid of the whole giant body/tiny legs look. If you ever make anymore dreads I'd like to see pictures of the construction.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Yes... A lawnn areator... Because we all know orks plan to conqueror the galaxy through a landscaping business... The war bit is juts a front for it to cover..

I love almost everything. The Giant DP of *DOOM* is OTT for me, but skilled none the less.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Thank god for abstract sizing rules. "Sorry, mate, that's level three terrain. Can;t see him."
"But it only comes up to his waist!"
"Hey, I didn;t write the rules..."


----------



## Inquisitor Gibson (Feb 7, 2008)

please can u send me a list of were u got the parts for that last dreadnought, it is so damn awesome mate. A method wouldnt hurt if uve got the time...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Sad to say, there was no real formula or method. It was a matter of what I had in my bitz box. Dreadnought torso, defiler face and arms (sawed off most of the upper arm section), plastic tubing for the neck and tail, whirlwind launchers for the jump pack, with speeder engines stuck on...sentinel hops and legs (heavily chopped and reorganized, a pair of razorback lascannons, chopped and added to the legs...lota and lots and lots of Tau burst cannon bits...sentinel feet with blades from the defiler arms and drednought shinguards

I pretty much made it up as I went a long. A lot of things were chopped and repositioned and added on. I doubt I could make another exactly like it.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome battlewagon.... The sides of the second one really make the ork building methods obvious
"This bit goes dere urrr i dink"


Sniper


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Those are fucking incredible Galahad!! The Ork stuff is especially fucking awesome.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Truly amazing Galahad, very inspirational and to be completely honest painting any of those vehicles would scare the shit out of me! I'd love to see them painted as well as they have been modelled.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Some new pics of the Daemon Prince Dread, I replaced the flamer, it;s cooler now, trust me.

I also changed the head on Brother Versitus, so new pics of him as well


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Nice tail.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Looking back at this thread, I realize I've forgotten to post The Wardawg.
I still haven't gotten around to sticking on those rivets or making up the extra arms, but it's done enough to get a place in the archive of shit I'll probably never paint.


















































Some scale shots with Sgt Pointy, my Colossal Red Dragon D&D 'miniature', and one withh the old Daemon Prince Dread.


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

i really like our converions, especially the dreadys, i love the LED'S in it, i think im goin to try sum thing like that myself, thank you for the inspiration. 
happy modelling.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

I see you guys making some of these HUGE models, are you able to play them? (none of my stuff gets played with!)


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, the titan is only for apocalypse games, so huge models are pretty common for there.

The daemon prince, I admit, is a bit impractical under the new rules, but I still play him now and then, just for fun.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Brother Versitus is all sickness my friend. Glad to see wardawg is up and running. looks good, last time i saw there was a problem with the scale. seems to be fixed.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

last dreadnaught really did the job for me that thing is hot!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

dude awesome titan:good:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Update:

Chimerork

















































Rhinork


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

As always a MASSIVE pleasure to see your stuff! You probably PLOW through kits when you scratch build. I wish I had access to the pipes and engine stuff you had access to  Good job Gal


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Glad you like them.

The pipes and engine stuff all came from the IMEX Chemical Plant kit. TheWarstore carries them, but you'd probably have to e-mail him about international shipping.

I usually try to go cheap as possible when I build, buying bits rather than full kits whenever possible. Though for the two trukks I was spending birthday money so I bought the full kits (and I always wanted all the cool shit that comes with IG tanks). The two Battlewagons were both made from bits though, three rhino frames, and a baneblade lower hull kit. Spent about $75 total to make the both of them...basically about the same as I spent on the trukks.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very awesome stuff Gal, like normal!


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Really amazing stuff Gal, you have a real talent for conversions and balance in modelling. I myself have fallen for the charms of Rhinork and I really hope you take a chance at painting one day. :grin:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

LVix said:


> Really amazing stuff Gal, you have a real talent for conversions and balance in modelling. I myself have fallen for the charms of Rhinork and I really hope you take a chance at painting one day. :grin:



Shhhhhhhhh! Don't mention the "P" word around Gal.:wink: But as you discovered he is The Master at conversion!:good:


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Heaps of really great stuff here that first battle wagon with all the big shootas set up was wicked to see and so simple really.

I too hate the painting side, its where my models get turned into trash


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

That massive daemon-dread is, well, there is just something wonderfully wrong with a dread that is up to the waist of a titan.
amazing work man.
(not mentioning the "P word", but still hoping)


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

awesome conversions, i love the dp dread, looks great


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Galahad i have eternal respect for you these conversions are remarkable.


REP (Not like you have enough)

:victory:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Haha + rep love the models, not like it'll make any difference now its 468! :laugh:


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

I like to live on the edge, Gal, so grab some paint and muck in. After all, no one will die if it isn't 'perfect' the first time! Anyhow, nice converts, as we have come to expect from you.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

can't say im a fan of the warhound, but i love all the other conversions, specially the rhinork.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Pretty sure this is the best Thread i've seen so far. Quick... post some more stuff before the random comments make it too many pages longer!
:victory:


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Brilliant job on your conversions!!! I love the Blood Angels stuff. The extra armour is brilliant, and a lot cheaper than FW's :wink:

I feel your pain about being more of a modeler than a painter. There is just something about customizing models that is so addictive :shok:

With your BAs why not just spary base them in red and use some of those nifty new GW washes that are out there for a quick and presentable force?

Where did you get the fanged head on your Librarian from? I have seen them around before but I don't know where they come from.

I also really liked your custom Baal Predator!! Very nice work. Keep it comming k:

I can only give a little rep to give, but what I am able to give you hae earned!! + rep!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

LOL, thanks guys. When I finish my Stompa I'll toss it in here.

Ir eally should figure out the gallery sometime and stick my stuff in there, this thread is getting a bit unwieldy lol


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Damn Galahad were you born a fucking genius? Your models blind me with their awesomeness!


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

that dread with the lasscannon arms and the missile pack up on its shoulder looks like something out of Mech Warrior. Very cool man, I also love your baal predator.


----------



## Emporers Champion (Mar 19, 2009)

wat kit are the 'kneeling down' sm legs from?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

NurglingStomper said:


> Damn Galahad were you born a fucking genius? Your models blind me with their awesomeness!


LOL, thanks. I blame a childhood of playing with Legos ;-)



spidie2000 said:


> that dread with the lasscannon arms and the missile pack up on its shoulder looks like something out of Mech Warrior. Very cool man, I also love your baal predator.


That's the point (though it was Battletech before Mech Wariror came about, and of course it was ripped off from robotech before that...which was ripped off from macross...)



Emporers Champion said:


> what kit are the 'kneeling down' sm legs from?


SM command squad, maybe some others, but the command squad for sure.


----------



## Emporers Champion (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Galahad.

Some really cool conversions by the way.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I just realized I forgot to update this thread when I did my typhoon conversion. For fun I decided to mount both weapons on fully rotatable turrets, just to see if I could. The missile turret was made of a rhino hatch, mounted on a couple of those circular bits in the middle of the sprue. Should have posted this ages ago


----------



## Honsu The Half-Breed (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry if this has been said before or is already posted somewhere else but I have not come across it before, but could you just give a quick idea on how you made the dread on the 1st page (i know it's a couple of years ago now) but I think it would fit in really well with my IW army, not to mention it reminds me of the armored robots (can't for the life of me remember what they are called they are the ones with the humans inside them) in the 3rd matrix film. Is it just a simple case of placing the CSM/SM in where the top of the sarcophagus is supposed to go?
-Honsu


----------



## raven925 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow, i never realised that cut up sprue could be so useful. I have an old crusader that thas no treads and i just found a replacement, THANKS!!!:laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Goddamn Gal, those are some amazing models. Brother Versitus looks fantastic, and has proved somewhat prescient considering how the new venerable dread turned out.

Has your brother managed to paint any of them?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Some new pics of the Daemon Prince Dread, I replaced the flamer, it;s cooler now, trust me.
> 
> I also changed the head on Brother Versitus, so new pics of him as well
> 
> ...


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

looking awsome keep up the good work.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Magnificent and inspiring work as allways. Most impressive Galahad.
I had seen most of it before but the turreted typhoon is seamless.


----------

